# Showtime Hydraulic setup for sale



## 775RIDER (Jun 7, 2009)

hydraulics is a 2 pump setup (1pump is competition setup) , 2 chrome tanks, 3 delt dump, 3 slow downs, 2 rokford 9 pump heads and 1 marz 13 comp pump head, 2- 1-1/2" blocks and 1 Comp 2" dynasty block, 2 prestolite motors, 2 brand new 3.5 ton coils,and 2- 12" sshowtime cylinders.

All hydraulic parts are in good working condition, nothing blown. Cylinders can use a rebuild due to slow leaks. (o rings are cheap). 
Hydraulic setup is for 550.00 obo local pick up price. Located in reno nv. Pm for more info!


----------



## 775RIDER (Jun 7, 2009)

450.00 for the Hydraulics setup,, this is my lowest price!!!!!


----------



## 775RIDER (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Trade u my 84 cutlass for the set up


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Still Got Em?


----------

